# Boy cat won't leave my new girl alone



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm not too sure if this is in the right section, but I got my new kitty yesterday, and Kirby won't leave her alone!

I got Kirby beginning of August so he's had about 3 months to settle down in the house, and I got Lily a day ago. Ever since, all Kirby's been doing is following her around and pouncing on her. I don't think she is hurt as she usually just lays there and says nothing and then when we manage to get Kirby off she just carries on with her buissness as if nothings happened, but I think it is realy unfair to have him pouncing on her all the time, and I don't know what to do to stop it. 

My mum thinks that Kirby may be trying to mate with her (kirby is almost 6 months, but Lily is only 13 weeks), and she wants to get him neutered asap to see if it stops, but our last visit to the vet told us that he has no testicles, so we have to wait until he's a year and a half just incase they decide to grow! Now I'm not being silly, but Lily is really thin and delicate, and Kirby is a big heavy cat and I can't have him jumping on her every moment, because I don't know whether she's getting hurt. Help!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm going through the same things. Mishu is 5 months old and new kitty is 10 weeks. He was neutered about a month ago and he's tried to mate with the new kitty. About the pouncing I have the same problem, the little one doesn't do anything while mishu is on top of her biting. At night I keep them separate, but during the day they are together. Since the last 2 days I've been putting a cone on Mishu's head to minimize the biting. I know he's just playing but he's much stronger than my new kitty.
Let us know how you are doing. If your kitten is getting hurt, she'll cry out and would try to hide.
Kirby is very beautiful!!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

From your post, it doesn't sound like you did any kind of cat-to-cat introductions, but instead just put the two cats together. That could cause the pouncing behavior you are seeing from Kirby.

If you haven't read it already, this article describes the best way to do the intros: 
http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=cattocatintroductions

Good luck!


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

I had to introduce my male and female cats to my new female kitten, all i did was put the kitten in one room, and then i slowly each day introduced them to one another. I would only allow one cat in at a time to visit the new kitten. Everyday I would do this and let them in for 1-2 minutes at a time. Eventually the older female cat never got friendly with the kitten I guess because they are both females, plus my older cat is nasty haha. But I have to say that now the male cat and the kitten get along sooo well. I am so glad that the male cat is bonding so good with the kitten, I actually think they are in love. I hope my way helps you out!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I bought the peacemaker from Dr jean's web site, and my older cat is a lot more relaxed today... a lot less pouncing and a lot more grooming to each other  Probably you should try it, they give a free sample, and the shipment is fast. http://www.spiritessence.com Mishu really loves it!!


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

It could be that he is playing with her...or trying to. Even though he is six months old he will still be playful...

It is possiable that he is trying to mate with her...but it doesn't sound like it. Unless her is standing over top of her with her scruff in his mouth...that is not what is on his mind. Mating is very instinctual for cats and they know exactly what they are doing right from the get go. If he is not auctually taking the mating stance then he is not trying to mate.

I would get him neutered soon however. Mating will become your problem in the future for sure.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

At first they couldn't find Twinkie's testicles and said I had to wait. Eventually they came out, so I don't think you have to wait a year for it to come out, you need to try to get it done as soon as possible, I'm sure you don't want a litter of babies :wink:


----------

